# Games I Made



## hexthat (Jan 18, 2013)

Psychic training software.

game link

game link

game link


----------



## swishsweet (Jan 18, 2013)

Way cool. I'm totally gonna get baked and try to enhance my psychic abilities! I remember in the movie Super High Me the main guy does the card test when hes high and sober and he did way better when he was high!


----------



## Jack747 (Jan 18, 2013)

last link, i fail to understand the rules


----------



## hexthat (Jan 21, 2013)

I find I do best when I first awake in the morning.

Jack747 you guess what it will be... if you get all three right you get one point, after 4 points you increase skill. A total of 8 points will win you the game.


----------



## hexthat (Jun 13, 2013)

Yeah Id like to make another one


----------



## DonPanchoVilla (Jun 16, 2013)

Good job man!!


----------

